# Help, Missing Port Lavaca Man! (my sister's best-friend's dad)



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey 2coolers,

I know this may be a long shot but at least we can send some prayers and positive energy towards this situation. 

This man has not been seen nor heard from since Tuesday. He left town Tuesday night around 9:00PM headed towards Rockport to meet a friend. He was driving a white Honda Civic. He never made it to Rockport as far as anyone knows. 

His daughter is my sister's best-friend and this is incredibly tough for her and obviously his family. 

No need to speculate about the how or why just help find him. There is a family and lot of friends really missing this man.sad_smiles


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Will keep an eye open in CC/NPI area.....


.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

prayers for his safe return home.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I am almost 100 % sure I saw this guy in Edna on Wednesday. I dont want to give false hope but the reason I remember him is that he looked like a friend of mine only with short hair. I remember taking a double take look at him when I saw him


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

wiley199 said:


> I am almost 100 % sure I saw this guy in Edna on Wednesday. I dont want to give false hope but the reason I remember him is that he looked like a friend of mine only with short hair. I remember taking a double take look at him when I saw him


Please check you PM's. Thanks


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Tuesday, wow, that's a long time.. they already go through the Cell tower tracking stuff?

Andrew


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

lordbater said:


> Tuesday, wow, that's a long time.. they already go through the Cell tower tracking stuff?
> 
> Andrew


Yes, they had to wait until 48 hours had passed which was Thursday night at 9:00PM before they could file the missing person report.

I'm not sure what they have tried so far but my understanding is that there has not been any electronic evidence to suggest where he's at or if he's safe.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, prayers sent


-mac-


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Prayers for a positive outcome.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for a quick and safe return.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

any update


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

haparks said:


> any update


Nothing so far. Passed on info to the police department but they haven't found anything else out yet. Still no word on his location.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep us updated


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Prayers sent out!! Hope they do find him!! Does his vehicle have On-Star? They can check it's GPS.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Still no contact as far as I know. Please keep him and his family in yalls thoughts and prayers.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers continue.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Prayer sent


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Man that's horrible. I hope he is found safe and sound. Prayers sent. Keep us updated.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

Did they send out a DPS helicopter to search for him? I thought I heard one of them headed that way a day or two ago...


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

No need to speculate about the how or why just help find him. There is a family and lot of friends really missing this man.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Has anyone notified Texas Equasearch. I worked with this outfit for a while and they are terrific.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Has anyone notified Texas Equasearch. I worked with this outfit for a while and they are terrific.


Not that I know of. I don't think they have a narrow enough search area to get started.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers for all involved- safe return and hope they find him alive and well soon!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Prayers continue for his safe return home.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Any info yet?Prayers sent


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

sometimes life can just short circuit your brain and feelings...kinda happened to me about 30 yrs ago...i felt hopelessly lost...in a fog...felt blank...
sometimes God lets you get low enough so you finally hit bottom and the only place to look is up...and there you will find Him, waiting patiently..ready to give your life meaning and purpose and a sense of eternity and love...maybe that's what this guy is going thru..i don't know...but i do pray he looks up!


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in for an update.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Has anyone driven the route believed taken and stopped and searched areas where a car that left the road would be hidden? You hear of it happening all the time, where a car left the road and remained hidden to passers-by.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

There are many positives to focus on: He is not that old and has no reported senility, dementia, or alzheimer's. He is a good family man. He is in a new highly rated vehicle. He is still strong enough to work offshore in 2 week stretches.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Ox Eye said:


> Has anyone driven the route believed taken and stopped and searched areas where a car that left the road would be hidden? You hear of it happening all the time, where a car left the road and remained hidden to passers-by.


From the Victoria Advocate article:

The Port Lavaca Police Department received the missing persons report at 1:30 p.m. Wednesday and opened the investigation, Lt. Brandon Riedel said. They tried GPS tracing on both the cell phone and vehicle, he said, and searched state Highway 35 from Port Lavaca to the other side of Tivoli.

With assistance from Texas Parks and Wildlife, the Texas Department of Public Safety and the United States Coast Guard, agencies searched canals and bayous with sonar and searched the area by air, but found nothing indicating a vehicle ran off the road or was hidden in brush.

I really have no new updates and appreciate the continued prayers and positive thoughts. If anybody else has any info please contact the Port Lavaca Police Department at (361) 552-3788. Thanks


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

spirit said:


> I did not mean to get cross ways. Its been many a day since I read the first post and I honestly didn't remember that statement. This man and this family have been on my mind and in my prayers for as many days. When I was 12, my mother's best friend's husband disappeared and the family came to live with us. I didn't mean to be insensitive, I know what they went through. I am very concerned about his welfare and his family's welfare. I'll continue to pray, but I won't be back on this thread. If Mont will delete the offending post, I have no problem with that.


Thanks for the prayers. It's a tough situation for all involved.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We are still hoping for the best outcome. Prayers sent up


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

any news BW


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I really hope they find him  prayers sent. I know if I was living down in that area I would take off work and help search for him. I couldn't imagine what they are going threw right now wondering if he is ok.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

prayers for you guys from Seabrook.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

any updates???


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

panhandle_slim said:


> any updates???


Unfortunately there are no new updates. I wish I had something.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

God Bless this family........Hope all goes well.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

prayers continue for his family.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Any updates. Couldn't find any more info in Victoria paper.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

our prayers still continue.


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

God Bless him.

This is the website of the amazing organization we all know of.
http://texasequusearch.org/category/missing/active/


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Missing Man*

I think of this man often and pray for his successful return.

My thoughts and prayers for both him and his family. C2


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Dang, still no luck???


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Prayers sent......


----------



## Arrow Slinger88 (May 22, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Holmes said:


> God Bless him.
> 
> This is the website of the amazing organization we all know of.
> http://texasequusearch.org/category/missing/active/


Going through the list on that website makes me real sad. I just cannot comprehend what this family as well as the other families are going through.

May their faith give them strength to help them in their difficult time.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

FireEater said:


> Going through the list on that website makes me real sad. I just cannot comprehend what this family as well as the other families are going through.
> 
> May their faith give them strength to help them in their difficult time.


X2.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dear God please be with this man and his family in your name and your glory in this time of need,I pray.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Still nothing really. I talk to my mom daily about him and she always says nothing just keep praying.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang William, sorry to hear


----------



## Raynorshine (May 18, 2012)

prayers sent....


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Thoughts an prayers still continue.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Heard they found the car in the Guadalupe river in tivoli, tx...prayer for the family


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

http://crossroadstoday.com/2012/07/...-Discover-Car-Inside-Guadalupe-River/13717530


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, very sad ending to all of this. Please lift up the family.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers for family and friends.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

So very sorry to read this news.
More prayers for the family.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for the bad news Big Willy. Prayers sent.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Often traveled that stretch of road and knew it was dangerous.Prayers for all involved.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Condolences sad_smiles


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Very sad. This is what i had speculated all along. Out of the op request i did not post.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers sent.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sad ending. Prayers up for the friends and family.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Prayers for all.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Prayers for all...so sorry to hear this.

TH


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Prayers for the Family*

I am saddened to hear this but glad that it's over for the family's sake.

My prayers are for them during this trying time. C2


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> I am saddened to hear this but glad that it's over for the family's sake.
> 
> My prayers are for them during this trying time. C2


X2...Very sad news. sad_smiles


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

http://crossroadstoday.com/Willoughbys-Death-Under-Investigation/13755981


----------

